# Text justification with the Kindle



## MKris (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello all, 

I'm wondering how (and if) I can force full justification for all document. As an example, I bought "Asimov's SF" magazine, and all the texts are left justified (which makes the text hard to read IMO), while the Herald Tribune comes full justified by default.
Is there any way to read my SF magazine full justified ?

Thanks !


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The issue of justification on the Kindle has been discussed quite a lot and is a very contentious issue. I believe at one point way back in the days of the K1 you could choose which you wanted. When the K2 came out it was compulsory full justification and then after complaints a software update changed it to 99% justification - the occasional line isn't justified if it means stretching the text out to a ridiculous level. This is how it is on the K3 but I think it can be overridden by the publisher. There is no official way to change the justification if the publisher of your book/magazine has set it to left justify. However there are hacks which allow you some leeway and if you do a search here on KB you will find some threads that might help you.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

MKris said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm wondering how (and if) I can force full justification for all document. As an example, I bought "Asimov's SF" magazine, and all the texts are left justified (which makes the text hard to read IMO), while the Herald Tribune comes full justified by default.
> Is there any way to read my SF magazine full justified ?
> ...


If the ebook is coded with an explicit justification of 'left' (as appears to be the case here), then there's no way to override it (even with a K1...), unfortunately (short of stripping DRM, unpacking the file, and editing the attributes).

Kindle's default justification is 'full' (though some will dispute that it is truly 'full'). If the ebook doesn't explicitly specify justification, then there is a simple hack to add a 'Justification' option to the text menu ('Aa') to toggle between 'full' and 'left':

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99661


----------

